# Need Help--minor Emergency



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Just came back from our maiden voyage. I'll post details later, but for now, I need some help and I knew right where to come to get it!

My Tundra is currently hitched to the OB in the driveway and I can't get it to release from the ball. We had the same problem when we arrived at the campground on Wednesday, and I ended up just pulling the hitch pin and yanking the hitch from the receiver by pulling the truck forward. I even tried to do that again, but with the grade of my driveway, it isn't working.









Solutions, please? (Other than I'll have to leave it permanently attached to my truck and become a circus performer and travel the country!







)

Awaiting replies...and thanks.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Put the truck in neutral after blocking the trailer and while lifting the
tongue pull back and forth on your tailgate.
The ball just needs to center in the opening to release

Make sure truck won't roll and that the pin is up(i put lock in to pin it up)


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

The driveway is on an incline. The truck will probably roll in neutral, but I'll give it a shot. I'll put my wife in the truck.

EDIT:

No go.







Still stuck...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Like he said, the ball is either rubbing in the front or back and you need to relieve the pressure. You may have to back-up or pull forward slightly to get it to let go. Also, jump on the bumper too. Yes I'm serious! It works!

Also, if you're on an incline you will of course need to chock the trailer tires so it stays put.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Try blocking the wheels on the trailer then let the truck roll forward so the ball sits at the front of the hitch. Raise the trailer high enough so that your sure all the weight us off the ball. Jump on the truck bumper a few times it should come loose. 
Make sure the trailer wheels are chocked do want to get caught between the TT and TV.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hope you're having luck unhitching now...

I don't see an electric tongue jack on your Outback







That would make your life SO much easier!
Do we possibly see an Atwood 3500 in your future??


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

For safety's sake, I block the TT real good and try to pull the hitch from the receiver like you did at the CG. After that you can push, pull & jiggle all you need.

If you ever get it off, there is an adjustment inside of the head on the TT that may need loosening, or tightening depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hope you're having luck unhitching now...
> 
> I don't see an electric tongue jack on your Outback
> 
> ...


Success!









So after the neutral thing, I tried the bumper thing. Imagine if you will, a 38-year-old 6'8" 230 pound man jumping up and down on his back bumper in his driveway.







The truck didn't even budge. Then I fell off.









Out of frustration I finally just did what I did at the campground and made sure everything was chocked really well and punched the gas on the truck. It released. I go back to find the hitch laying in the ground. It fell right out.







Ugh.

One of my first posts on here, I mentioned that the reason we traded in our pop up and bought a TT in the first place was that I have rheumatoid arthritis. I'll just say that after raising and lowering the tongue jack that many times, the Atwood 3500 sounds really good right now. I'm going to be hurting tomorrow. Hard to install one?

We never had this problem with our pop up. I also made sure the ball was greased pretty well. At our PDI, I asked if I should still keep doing that. Our tech said it wasn't necessary. So, to grease or not to grease--that is the question. Input? Also, how do I adjust the head?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If your backing your trailer on an incline as i do when putting it in the driveway, then you need to chock the trailer and then pull/roll forward to release the pressure. It shouldn't be that hard. Are you sliding the back of the pin release up in the back rather than lifting on the front of it?
The back of it should be up and I use my lock in the hole to keep it released.I would work it a few times while not hitched and look underneath to see how it works.
Grease is good but that is not what your problem is.
As far as the elec tongue jack goes...it is a must if you have arthritis.
Real easy to install! I have the ultra 3500 instaed of the atwood and it seems fine too.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

3ME said:


> If your backing your trailer on an incline as i do when putting it in the driveway, then you need to chock the trailer and then pull/roll forward to release the pressure. It shouldn't be that hard. Are you sliding the back of the pin release up in the back rather than lifting on the front of it?
> The back of it should be up and I use my lock in the hole to keep it released.I would work it a few times while not hitched and look underneath to see how it works.
> Grease is good but that is not what your problem is.
> As far as the elec tongue jack goes...it is a must if you have arthritis.
> Real easy to install! I have the ultra 3500 instaed of the atwood and it seems fine too.


I backed it in, chocked it, and pulled forward a bit. It was stuck. So I backed up a smidge and tried then. Still stuck. Back and forth, back and forth. This is what happened on Wednesday, too.

I pull up on the back of the release and then slide it back. It still sticks.

Camping World has one on sale right now for $199. Here it is:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ck/skunum=26643

What do you all think of this one?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry if this sounds too simple, but, you are sliding the lever back and unlocking the tongue right?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I had the same problem with our 31RQS- too much friction in the hitch head. I sprayed the ba-jeebers out of the inside potion of the hitch/ locking pin with WD-40. After that, I never had a problem.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Not to sound stupid or anything, but did you pull the coupler backwards towards your LP tanks? I made this mistake once when I first got the trailer.

Mike


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Sorry if this sounds too simple, but, you are sliding the lever back and unlocking the tongue right?


Yup! I'm doing it exactly the way I did when we brought it home. The only difference is that there is lots of added weight in the trailer, but I can't see how that can create this problem. Can it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another silly question. Did you release the weight distribution bars??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our hitch often tends to bind just a bit after backing in. The ball is just pushing against the back of the hitch (the part that has to move). I just hop in the truck, and pull forward about an inch. You will feel a slight bump when the ball hits the front of the hitch. Once the ball is in that position, everything should come apart nicely.









HINT: If you have an automatic, the truck will often roll back an inch or two after you put it in park, and take your foot off the brake. Just enough to bind things up again. Keep your foot on the brake, put the tranny in park, set the parking brake and then take your foot off the brakes. Everything should stay right where you want it.



Acadia Hiker said:


> The only difference is that there is lots of added weight in the trailer, but I can't see how that can create this problem. Can it?


Only if you fail to put the tongue jack down!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Another silly question. Did you release the weight distribution bars??


They were off already. Somehow I'm getting this 'feeling' that I'm unhitching wrong.

Please correct me if this is wrong:

Back in and chock.
Lower tongue jack and pick up back end of TV.
Release and remove WD bars.
Lower tongue jack and remove break-away cable and chains/electrical hook-up.
Open tongue lever and jack up tongue (off of ball hopefully







).
Pull away TV.
Correct? Please tell me I'm not having a







moment...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yup, that's the right way to unhitch. An electric tongue jack will make it a lot easier. Sometimes after I remove the WD bars, I raise the tongue and it lifts the back of the truck a bit, then the ball slips out of the hitch receiver. It just depends on how much pressure is on the back or front of the ball. A good greasing helps.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Maybe the lock isn't working properly and releasing like it should. Like someone else said make sure it's working properly with the ball not attached.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One more question, Bernie ...

What size ball do you you have? It should be a 2-5/16" ball. If you have a ball larger than that, it could account for your difficulties. The size of the ball should be stamped on the ball (often on the top).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> One more question, Bernie ...
> 
> What size ball do you you have?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> One more question, Bernie ...
> 
> What size ball do you you have?
























[/quote]

Hey, you just watch it!









The _TRAILER BALL_ is 2 5/16".

Again, we didn't have this problem when we came back from the dealer, only on the last two tows.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Another silly question. Did you release the weight distribution bars??


They were off already. Somehow I'm getting this 'feeling' that I'm unhitching wrong.

Please correct me if this is wrong:
Back in and chock.
Lower tongue jack and pick up back end of TV.
Release and remove WD bars.
Lower tongue jack and remove break-away cable and chains/electrical hook-up.
Open tongue lever and jack up tongue (off of ball hopefully







).
Pull away TV.
Correct? Please tell me I'm not having a







moment...
[/quote]

Yeah, I had the same problem. When we got home from the dealer I must have spent 45 min. out there trying to unhook the TT...









Above is how I do it now.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Camping World has one on sale right now for $199. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ck/skunum=26643
> 
> What do you all think of this one?


Hi!
I, too, have problems with arthritis, etc., and nerve damage. I have this same electric hitch and have no problems, whatsoever with it. I got mine, free, as I had so many problems with my first OB. 
As to the problems with the hitch ball, etc., I use white lithium grease (available at Walmart and auto-parts stores) and grease the heck out of the hitch pin AND the inside of the hitch (coupler? not sure of terminology, anyway the thing that slides under the ball) AND the hitch ball several times a year. Also, like Doug said, you may have to pull up a hair to get the ball in the right position to release.
If your driveway's really sloped, it will help to put some blocks (plastic stacking or otherwise) under your hitch jack to keep it more stable.
Good luck!!
Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Your steps on how to unhook seem correct. The only problem I see is between steps 1 & 2, it seems your missing an action.

Step 1 Back in and chock
Added (Push button on Dometic 3500)
Step 2 Lower tongue jack and pick up back of TV
























I've asked the DG to lower the tongue just once since I've owned the TT. She asked me yesterday how much the electric jack was and where could she find it. Heee Heee









Mike


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

Just an observation your picture shows the trailer is not level when it is connected to your truck if there is any weight on the hitch when you try and disconnect it from your truck the lock will not release it is a saftey in the lock to prevent the hitch form unlocking during towing. My suggestion is to release the wd bars unlock the hitch lower the trailer so some weight goes back on the truck then lift the trailer and it should release the lock and slide off the hitch. I have never had a problem with any trailer unlocking doing it this way. If it is still a problem I would talk to your dealer about replacing the lock.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We Hensley owners dont know what your talking about....


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Love the Hensley!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a suggestion here....Bring your TT to level ground and try it there. It MAY be something to do with the pitch of the TV and TT while on the slope. If it works fine on level ground, everything is greased as previously described, the ball is the right size, you are releasing the coupler lock and you are relieving the pressure before trying to pull away, I don't see where else the problem could be. Break every possible step down and analyze it. Please, keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Ray C said:


> Just an observation your picture shows the trailer is not level when it is connected to your truck if there is any weight on the hitch when you try and disconnect it from your truck the lock will not release it is a saftey in the lock to prevent the hitch form unlocking during towing. My suggestion is to release the wd bars unlock the hitch lower the trailer so some weight goes back on the truck then lift the trailer and it should release the lock and slide off the hitch. I have never had a problem with any trailer unlocking doing it this way. If it is still a problem I would talk to your dealer about replacing the lock.


The parking lot was sloped in that picture. The rig is very level when on flat ground. I'll give your idea a shot. Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We Hensley owners dont know what your talking about....










Ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....you're not helping (him)


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It really sounds like the latch inside the tongue is not releasing. Okay here's my dumb question because I did this after moving up from our popup. Are you sliding the release lever back after lifting it to release the latch? The first time I unhitched I didn't realize that you had to lift and then slide the lever back.









Your unhitching procedure is correct but do you completely lower the tongue jack (lift pad off the ground) after removeing the WD bars? If there is still some weight on the the jack the latch inside the tongue might not be free to slide back and release the ball. If that's not the issue I would check to make sure the latch moves freely. It should slide back and forth easily when you move the lever on the top of the tongue. If you have trouble again when you unhitch I would get a flashlight and get underneath and see if the ball latch has moved back out of the way.

The only time I've had trouble getting the tongue off of the ball was when there was either forward or rearward pressure on the ball. Moving the truck slightly to relieve the pressure always fixed the problem. Good Luck.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

MJRey said:


> It really sounds like the latch inside the tongue is not releasing. Okay here's my dumb question because I did this after moving up from our popup. Are you sliding the release lever back after lifting it to release the latch? The first time I unhitched I didn't realize that you had to lift and then slide the lever back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have done all of those things. I'm going to work on it today. Can someone explain how to adjust it?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

About the electric tongue jack you saw for sale....That is the the Ultra-Fab,not the Atwood. Atwood 3500 is more $$ and is supposed to be better. The Ultra is better than nothing, but not as good as the Atwood.
Like everyone else has said, sounds like your hitch is in a bind. I know there is an adjustment, but I've never seen anyone use it.
david


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Any electric jack is better than the old crank!! I went from only me being able to hitch up the trailer, to my 4 year old son being able to do it (he can try to teach his mom because I give up







)!!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

from what you describe, sounds like the same thing that happened to me after backing up an incline. I tried all the tricks...jumping on it and moving the truck...the small ball lock just would not budge...i just had to reach up and under and give it a little pry with a screwdriver and it was able to then slide the lock on top back. I then lubbed it up good and have not had a problem.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If anyone is fiddling with the latch, I would recommend using a tool (like the screwdriver mentioned) rather than a finger that you are attached to.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

When it is unhooked look up inside the coupler, mine was full of weld splatter when I bought it, it actually chewed up the hitch ball pretty good. Dremel tool and some grinding, good as new.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Please correct me if this is wrong:
> Back in and chock.
> Lower tongue jack and pick up back end of TV.
> Release and remove WD bars.
> ...


Slightly off topic, but I prefer to leave the chains and break-away cable until last. That way if anything moves after uncoupling (depite chocking the wheels) I won't be in a run away situation.


----------

